Ask HN: What are you thinking about creating with a Pi Zero W? - jftuga
======
rootbear
The low cost and low power consumption make it useful for home automation
tasks that can't be handled by something simpler, like an Arduino. I've
starting thinking about what I'd like to automate and I think the Pi ZW may be
ideal for some tasks.

~~~
jftuga
Such as what kind of tasks?

